# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اشتباه درنوشتن نام محل اخذ دیپلم در کنکور

## alone girl1376

سلام.من داشتم برگه های ثبت نام کنکورمو نگاه میکردم که متوجه شدم محل اخذمدرک سوم دبیرستانم رو اشتباه وارد کردم.من اهوازمدرک سوم دبیرستان روگرفتم ولی اون کافی نتی که رفتم اشتباه برام ایذه رو انتخاب کرده!!!!!!!!!من جمعه کنکوردادم واین کنکورگذشت وممکنه برای سال بعدهم بمونم.ولی این اشتباه ممکنه برام مشکل سازبشه؟؟؟؟؟ممکنه که به عنوان متخلف شناخته بشم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟توروخدابگید چیکارکنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mohammad1397

برا سال بعد که نه

----------


## JOEY_DEX

برو بخش پاسخگویی سایت سنجش عضو شو وبهشون پیام بفرست
سیستم ارسال درخواست

----------

